

Ask HN: What would you build on top of an "open" Google index? - iroy

What if Google opened its index and created a search market place? Are there domain/location specific apps that can be built around/on top off those returned results?
======
debacle
The cost would be a huge factor. If it's free, I wouldn't build anything,
because that's a recipe for "Oops, Google deprecated our business model."

If it's not free, there's still a concern that Google could borrow your
business model.

Basing your business model entirely on the content from a third party service
has shown, in recent years, to be a nearly complete disaster.

